# kunming Dog AKA Chinese Wolfdog??



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

I was browsing CL today b/c of bordom when I ran across an ad for a kunming. I looked up the breed and pretty much all of the sites repeated what was on wiki. 
This doesn't seem to be the type of breed that should show up on CL for free. Does anyone know more about this breed or have experience with them?? I am so curious now! Lol


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

It looks like a Chinese attempt to create their own version of a GSD.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yea, looks more GSD than anything else. If its on CL I highly doubt its what the person claims it to be. And due to the fact its not a popular breed, the dog listed is probably a regular GSD and the person is trying to make their dog more interesting by saying its something it isn't, which doesn't help the dog at all.


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

(((Your Free Dog is Waiting 4 U))
Here is the ad. The pictures aren't great but I would love to hear what you think  I am quite skeptical of it as well. Is there a way to prove his breed? 

It's obvious that he has too much energy for the people. The poor boy is probably stuck in the garage all the time. 

So the breed's temperament, etc. is pretty much the same as GSDs?
Thank you for your replys!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

the pictures from the ad don't really look like the pictures of the kunming dog that came up when i did a search. people often get themselves in over their heads and will do whatever they need to get out as fast as possible. just seems weird to me.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Ya learn something new every day!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Cusack's Human said:


> (((Your Free Dog is Waiting 4 U))
> Here is the ad. The pictures aren't great but I would love to hear what you think  I am quite skeptical of it as well. Is there a way to prove his breed?
> 
> It's obvious that he has too much energy for the people. The poor boy is probably stuck in the garage all the time.
> ...


Umm... that is not even close to what are suppose to look like. Looks more like GSD /Boxer Mix. Not a Chinese Wolf dog not all. Another person just trying to get rid of their untrained dog and make it more appealing to people so they can get more $$$ for him.

This what they are supposed to look like: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kunming_Dog.jpg But that looks like a regular sable shepherd.

When I googled Kumming Dog or Chinese Wolf dog, I just get pictures of GSDs.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Umm... that is not even close to what are suppose to look like. Looks more like GSD /Boxer Mix. Not a Chinese Wolf dog not all. Another person just trying to get rid of their untrained dog and make it more appealing to people so they can get more $$$ for him.


It says free, so how are they trying to get more money?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

They may look like GSD's, but they evolved from an eclectic mix....... 

www.dogbreedinfo.com/kunmingdog.htm

__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> It says free, so how are they trying to get more money?


I didn't see that. But sometimes, they may say free, but then people find out the dog isn't free when they show interest in the dog.

But still, its just an easy way to get rid of their dog(free or not) so they label their dog something else just to get people's attention.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

They look exactly like Egyptian bred GSDs. but the one in the ad looks a lot different, more like a mix.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

No wolf in the breeding mix .


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks like a pit\gsd mix hard to tell pics are kinda blurry. The other day on craigslist I found someone wantin to trade there GSD for a Gun!craigslist is a melting pot for crazy things.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I didn't see that. But sometimes, they may say free, but then people find out the dog isn't free when they show interest in the dog.
> 
> But still, its just an easy way to get rid of their dog(free or not) so they label their dog something else just to get people's attention.


(I recognize you did not pass a judgement on this practice, you just stated that it occurs.)

I do not have a problem with a mislabeled dog if it gets people's interest in the dog. An ad for an untrained mutt might not get many or any views, but get people's interest going for whatever reason, more people even see or think about the dog, and it's more likely the dog can find a good home.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Kunming = mutt in search of a pedigree.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ucdcrush said:


> (I recognize you did not pass a judgement on this practice, you just stated that it occurs.)
> 
> I do not have a problem with a mislabeled dog if it gets people's interest in the dog. An ad for an untrained mutt might not get many or any views, but get people's interest going for whatever reason, more people even see or think about the dog, and it's more likely the dog can find a good home.


I do have a problem with it. Its wrong. Don't lie about the dogs breed, thats like lying about your dog's breed with homeowner's insurance. The people will think they got some sort of special dog, when really all they have is a mutt. In this case this dog looks like a Boxer/GSD, but some people will think the dog looks like a Pitbull(Which someone else stated earlier) and that can be a problem. Also calling the dog a wolf dog won't help either, that can actually make it worse. As many insurances or cities ban wolf dogs(even if the dog has no wolf in it)

So mislabeling dogs, does NOT help the dog very much at all.


----------

